# NHS transplant donor list



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

my 24 year old son is recovering from a liver transplant, which came about through no fault of his own.
he was diagnosed with TB in spain(not caught in spain), the fantastic hospital in Cartegena cured him in 2 weeks.
on returning to the uk, his local hospital changed his medication ,which effectively killed his liver.
he is now recovering albeit slowly ,although he now is diabetic.
could i urge all you good people out there to sign up to the organ donor
register ,it costs nothing but could help others after your death.
go on....do it NOW, some one did it for us , and we are deeply indebted.
Remember, you can still be a donor even if you are over 70!!!

ring 0845 60 60 400 or net www.uktransplant.org.uk :wink:


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Sorry to hear about your son's illness, but glad to know he is recovering.

My family are all visiting tomorrow so I will make sure that they all sign up.

Its something that we all intend to do but somehwo never get around to it but tomorrow's the day.

Hope his good recovery continues.

All the best

maggie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I signed up for anything the medics are desperate to want, and did it years ago.

Its about time we adopted the system most other, more enlightened countries have, where its accepted that unless you opt out of donorship, then you agree to give everything away.

God speed recovery.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*donors*

well said adrian.....and well done :wink: ........regards slaphead


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

I had to have a liver transplant five years ago because of a rare bile duct disease called PSC. I'd carried an organ donor card for many years before that but when I found that I needed a transplant myself it certainly brought home to me the importance of the matter. I would not be alive today if I hadn't had my transplant and it's tragic that many people die each year awaiting transplants because of the acute shortage of organs. I would certainly encourage as many people as possible to register as potential donors and to also make their wishes known to their family. You never know, you might need an organ yourself one day as I did.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your son. I've carried a donor card for longer than I can remember, but always leave it at home when I go abroad. As time goes by I've a feeling I'll start to wonder whether I ought to reverse this policy :-(

Alison refuses to carry one. She is a far more giving person than I, and it has been the subject of more family debate verging on friction than I would wish. She cannot explain why.

Dave


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*nhs donors*

hi dave, i think whether to or not, is a personal thing.
i would'nt badger anyone into registering, but as this is so close to 
home, i can only hope that people will realise how important and neccessary it is.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I have always carried a card but signed up as well. Got one son and husband to also. Will get the other two boys when they come home.

:lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am glad your Son is okay,

I have signed the donor register through your link, thanks for that 

I will pass it on to my friends and family

best wishes

Anne


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*NHS Transplant donor list*

My son had a fatal RTA when he was 19. I donated his organs and have never regretted it for one moment. I am sure you are grateful to the family that made their decision to donate but believe me, they are grateful to you and your son as well bcause it means the death of their loved one was not in vain.

I often think that the campaigns for donation cards ought to feature donor families as well as needy patients as it might spur more people on. I would certainly try to help if I were asked.

I wish your son a full recovery.

Marian


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope he makes a full recovery as soon as possible. I've just registered, one of those things you keep meaning to do and never get round to. Hope this thread has the same effect on a few more of us - only takes a few seconds using the link above.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*donor*

Greetings,

I am pleased that your son is recovering well Slaphead, I also have carried a donor card for as long as I can remember and signed up, I also tried to donate blood but because of my health condition they would not allow me to be a donor. My wife also carries a card and she has been a blood donor for many years until recently when she had to have an operation.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*doner cards*

Could I also add to this one would you discuss with your children/grandchildren what their views are on the subject as if (god forbid) they have a accident and are in a coma the worst question in the world is asked of you "would you donate his/hers organs when all you want is for them to recover.
If you don't know their wishes at the age of 16 and under it is so hard to make that decision for them.
We had too but i wish I had discussed it with my daughter first, she was a caring little girl when she was alive so I knew it would be ok, but!!.
I agree with the thinking that we should only carry a card that says we opt out as there is a great shortage of organs for so many ill people and now they can do such wonderful operations for patients.
Just a thought


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We both carry Doner cards since 1982.

Our sister-in -law got a Kidney tranplant that year.

Hope your son recovers to full health.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*donar card*

Its lovely to see so many people do carry a card and I hope Nora that you do discuss the subject with your children and Grandchildren, in a informal way of coarse, as that is what I cant impress enough that we each should know each others wishes and the young ones most of all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just Signed up !


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

locovan

Both my children and Parters carry Doner cards. Grandchildren too young yet.

My grandson Morgan had Heart surgery when he was born and he now tells everyone that he has part of a pig in his heart. Only 5 years. {Pigs valve was used.} :lol: :lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

They can take what ever they want (not that anything is worth taking) as long as they make sure I'm dead.

Hope the lad continues in his recovery.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*blood donar*

Thats great so they are very aware, and Grandchildren too, which means the parents know their wishes which is brilliant.
Is it discussed now at school as well??
I hadn't even thought about it when my children were young, as I said, it was a case of I would go before my children but how wrong I was, as my daughter at 16 was killed by a boy on a motorbike who thought he would do a wheelie over her and so we had the question to deal with, would you donate her organs??
If all children could carry that card when they were old enough to understand, it would take a great deal of stress away from the parents at that point.
Im so pleased everything went well for Morgan and he can grow to a big strong lad.

Well done vicdicdoc it does take the decision away from your loved ones 
and discuss it with the little ones to.
love Mavis :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katerina (Oct 20, 2008)

*deleted*

This has been deleted as some people found it upsetting.

Apologies!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*doner cards*

thanks Kat 
That has given a great deal of comfort to those that have already, like myself, had to deal with giving our loved ones organs away
Mavis :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Katerina said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Alison refuses to carry one. She is a far more giving person than I, and it has been the subject of more family debate verging on friction than I would wish. She cannot explain why.
> ...


Well Kat. So you dont want to be a doner thats your choice. but I feel your script is over the top . Not really any need to mention bodies and bits missing . It does not help the case for doners does it, sometime least said is better.


----------



## Katerina (Oct 20, 2008)

I've deleted the post now.

Apologies to anyone who was upset, I was merely trying to show that I of all people should be one who does want to be a donor, but somehow can't.

Death and all that goes with it is a fact of life, which maybe we should talk about more often, then people wouldn't feel so uncomfortable about it?

Still, I'll stick with nice safe topics from now on like the weather, or maybe I just won't bother.

Kat x


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just signed up and will make sure Andy does when he gets up. 

Worked in hospitals since I was 16 and saw what wonderful results came from donating, was a blood donor for years, just never got round to doing this and it only took seconds to do. 

Thanks so much for the link. 

Mandy


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi slaphead,

Myself and my husband have just registered, thanks for the link, good luck to your son,

Cavaqueen


----------

